# Your Favorite Horse Photos Of 2008



## Rebecca (Jan 6, 2009)

I saw the other post and thought it would be neat if we all shared our favorite horse photos of 2008!

Edited to add: Photobucket isn't letting me post mine, I'll post them later.

Let's see you favorite horse photos of 2008!

Rebecca


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a few... I like these two... ")


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 6, 2009)

I have 2 from this year

our 08 Perlino filly *Spice*






and our 08 Bay pinto filly *River* and her mom Lace


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 6, 2009)

Ooo... that's a hard one.

I was able to trim down to two (but I had others)











Saber with girlfriend,Nilla


----------



## Leeana (Jan 6, 2009)

This are a few of mine...

Alpha Farms Magical Melody "Kitty" this fall ..






I really like this photo from back in June






Alpha Farms Magical Debut ..






Then i really like this photo of Royal from Ashland






Another of Debut ..






Then, also this photo from back in June of Crimson Dream..






I will find more later im sure


----------



## whitney (Jan 6, 2009)

My little MR. SUNSHINE, Tryst


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 6, 2009)

Taz with his blanket...






and






Lisa


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 6, 2009)

* Oh thats a tough one!!*

Would have to be the one of these two that my cousin took of Fighter,











Thanks Kris!


----------



## River Wood (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are photos that hubby and I took of 3 of our foals from this spring and he says that they all must go





Black Filly (below)






Sorrel Colt (below)






Bay Colt (below)


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 6, 2009)

Great pictures!

I got a couple good ones from this year. Some are a little blury, but I still love what the picture captured.

My favorites of my stallion Tee:
















My Belle and Scarlett:











The only shot I got of all three together:


----------



## Doobie (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are three of my favorites I have taken over the past couple years....


----------



## Relic (Jan 6, 2009)

l love this picture and always will of my fave guy













and this one of Thunder the new guy..


----------



## maplegum (Jan 6, 2009)

Great thread and great photos everyone!





This is really hard! I take so many photos of the horses. I have chosen photos that show their personalities.

Here we go...

A very special moment when I sat out in the field and Willow decided to lay down and nap, curling up right by me.










Bailey doing what Bailey does best...being a goof!










Bailey standing by the fire...










Willow in all her graceful glory.















xox Leonie xox


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 7, 2009)

Some of my favorite pictures from 2008 are not even close to being the best ones I got. I got quite a few great show photo's, but they are "just" show photo's. For one reason or another, the ones below are my favorites. I have a bunch, but will only post some of them. ~Jen~

Lt Dans Magnificent Toy winning her first Supreme. We have put ALOT of work into this mare to get her where she is right now. It was pretty cool that the scruffy filly that no one could catch or work with we picked up in 2006 and took a chance on has turned into what she is today.






"Look mom, I can fly!"






I laughed out loud when I got the picture below on a CD in the mail. It 100% sums up my mare! She was convinced the ring crew was taking too long to put the jumps higher for a jump off.






They all looked so innocent, yet they had been up to no good on the trailer






The picture below is nothing special at all and is one I normally wouldnt hang onto. But, anyone who knows the horse, knows that it's a photo worth keeping



My vet summed it up perfectly a few weeks ago by saying that with everything this mare has been through in her first 3 years of life, she shouldn't be around to get her act together enough to longline or ground drive. However, she's a tough little cookie! She's also pretty nutty, so this was her first day longlining WITHOUT having a mental meltdown and I could finally say, "She finally gets it!!!"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got many since I'm always taking photos, so here's a few from this past year:

This one has to be one of the top ones of the year, it's of Lexie the mare we lost unexpectedly and her little man Phoenix, was one of the last pictures I took of her
















And a few baby pics of Phoenix, can't pick which I like better, he was such a neat colt











My sister saying goodbye to little Phoenix, was taken about an hour or so before he left for his new home.



Not sure what was up with the camera



but still came out kind of neat






I love this pic of my golden boy, just need to clean up the background






Thought these turned out beautiful with the fall colors in the background and of course a gorgeous horse










One of my favorite shots of Sky






Our little blue eyed boy TJ











Just love this filly!






and last but not least, wrap up with a pic or two from the last week in December


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites from 2008... They are of one of our stallions, DunIT, and our three 2008 foals





*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a “DunIT”[/SIZE]*2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion

National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion – Proven Sire

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King









*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Golden Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)









*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 32”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King









[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Greying or Black Sabino Roan -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Reflection, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King


----------



## miracleminis (Jan 7, 2009)

The year 2008 was fun and exciting. One of my favorite pictures is of my daughter and her filly, Coopers Sparkling Star at the Fair show this fall, Supreme Champion. This is my daughters second year showing, she was so excited. There is also a photo that my daughter took, she captured a great shot of our gelding, Coopers Special Attraction, he loves to jump.


----------



## candycar (Jan 7, 2009)

Y'alls horses pics look great! Here are my 08 favorites. They were all taken on the same day! Easter 08

The girls in their bunny ears






doing the show me your feet trick






just us together






and having a snack on the lawn






BTW I did get a new pair of coveralls for Xmas



those have been retired


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have really enjoyed looking at your photos . Not only are you all great photographers but you have stunning horses. I want them all. lol

Here are a couple of my favs from 2008.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3122/314989...091601a6f_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3070/296847...573593bb6_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3220/294221...07b9d6d2f_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/280665...783745264_o.jpg


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 7, 2009)

fancyappy, I LOVE the donkey. Great picture.


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool post Becca here are mine. Some of them were taken by you. I think most of them were






















































I know it's a lot of favorites, but he's my only horse and he is very photogenic


----------



## jbrat (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a reminder of what last winter was like:






this wasn't taken by me but its an awesome pic.






And then my favorite cowboy pic.






Time to relax






This was the newest edition I think he feels comfortable.

Thanks for letting me share and for sharing your 2008 favorites I enjoy looking at all the great pics.


----------



## drk (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is my favorite 2008 shots.











One of my 2008 foals. This filly is so sweet and tiny and thinks she is human. Did I mention *SPOILED ROTTEN * !!!!!!!!

Below, With here best friend Lucy our Boxer






Below, lovin a good neck scratch !!!!






Below, " Please don't make me get up MOM.... I'm really sleepy"


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites!

Our LK Buck Echo son strutting his stuff






My 2 yr old stud Bob smiling for the camera






my pintaloosa filly, Babe walking towards me, I dunno why I like this pic I just do










My corgi boy Toby






And my corgi girl Ella






And lastly is a picture my neighbor took of me and my mom at a show in Des Moines I just like it because it is the only pic of me showing at a mini show






Sorry there are so many but 2008 was fun


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I have tons but I'm picking from the ones I haven't posted before.

I love this one as it shows the true smallness of the mini's. This was the first time I used a round bale with my horses and they were in awe of it .










This is my favorite one of my littlest girl, Muffy.



She is barely 25" and will be two in the spring. What she lacks in height, she makes up for in attitude ! She's my little love bug though


----------



## vvf (Jan 7, 2009)

I just had to post this photo...

Our daughter is a people photographer, weddings, etc. She doesn't really get into the horses. But she came to a show we were showing at and she took random pictures.

I think this photo is beautiful, and the mare is simply gorgeous.

This is "Pearlz " owned by Claybury Miniatures in Mn.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 7, 2009)

Some of my favs of the year...

Scarlet high-tailing it (literally)! She's not very modest.










Butter at 328 days in foal (Sheryl, this is Piffy's mom in foal with Piffy OH! )


----------



## dali1111 (Jan 8, 2009)

Relic said:


> l love this picture and always will of my fave guy






I always have..and always will love this horse.


----------



## Rebecca (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, some great pictures everyone! Not only do we have gorgeous horses here, there are some very talented photographers.

StarRidgeAcres, that picture of Scarlet is priceless!



Thanks for the smile.

I'm still having trouble with photobucket so I can't post mine yet.





Rebecca


----------

